# cheap but beautiful rims for GTO



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

check these out. very nice and would add a "Euro" look to the gto. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/18-H...tegoryZ43958QQihZ017QQitemZ270014315391QQrdZ1


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

NICE!!!:cool 

Good find!:cheers 

If they only had a Staggered set I would hop on it


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

Those are nice, I'm just not a fan of rivets.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

silvergoat2k6 said:


> I'm just not a fan of rivets.


:agree


----------



## twofast4u (Aug 2, 2006)

You should look for wheels with a black rim around the edge. I think those would look so nice on your car, and maybe make peoples eyes pop out!


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Those are exactly what I'm looking for. I love those rivets :lol: 






Too bad I'm not buying right now.


----------



## gwballin (Apr 25, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but won't you have to cut/roll the fenders with the 38mm offset of these wheels?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Two things: you'll need hub rings to take up the 2mm difference, BMW's have a larger hub. CSIJason on LS1GTO.com makes some beautiful billet ones. 38's will rub in the rear only when the tail bounces, like over a bump or pot hole. They fit perfect in the front.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

according to these guys they will fit fine, but who knows. stiffer springs would cure the rear problem. i love the rivets. very BBS looking.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Very nice! I like the Hyper Dark ones. They would go great with my car being PBM.


----------

